
Show HN: Finch.io – tweak design on any live website - degif
https://finch.io
======
FightingTaco
Really impressed with this! This would be invaluable for people who can't use
dev tooling. Great website design as well.

------
dharness
Nice landing page. I personally find I can mostly just do this stuff with css
and the inspector. It's not difficult enough to justify paying money for a
prettier sol'n.

~~~
fenwick67
Same here, but for lots of designers I think this could be really helpful.

------
dugluak
Reminded me of the days when I used DreamWeaver. Hated when it used to muck
around my HTML code.

